# best ball joints for 95 ford f250



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

My ball joints are on their way out. I am leaning towards replacing them with Moogs for both the upper and lower. Should I go with Moogs, or are they not as good as they once were and they have install problems(?) I have been reading that XRF makes good ones. The auto parts guys keep telling me that they are all lifetime warranty, but i honestly am not looking forward to doing an 8-10 hour job again in a few years. So who makes the best ball joint and why?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have always run trw greaseable balljoints they have been great


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Buy Moog ! If it's a plow truck you are going to do them every 30,000 miles or so. Coat the mating surface with antiseeze. Advance auto parts will loan you the ball joint press. Check all the steering parts too.The U joints on the axle if you have them. They may all need replaced. Advance will also loan you those tools too. Don't go cheap or your revisit the job in no time! It's best to do the whole job while you have it torn down.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

go XRF. moog quality has gone down quite a bit in recent years. i put xrf's in the front of my truck last year. they are still as tight as the day i installed them after teh tougest winter i ever remember. 

the cost is low, but the quality is excellent. do internet searches on XRF.

if you tackle u joints, replace them with nothing but factory original spicer joints. about $50-$60 per joint, but they are the best out there. DO NOT get greasable U joints. In theory, it seems like a good idea, but it makes the joint considerably weaker.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Go with whatever local autopart stores are selling with a lifetime warrunty and grease zerks. With a plow truck, there's a good chance that you will have to do them again and buying them local will make it easy to replace the old ones. Chances are, they will be Moog.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I also swear by Moog. I just feel that they make good parts. Definitely make sure whatever you buy is greaseable.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

DO NOT fall for the lifetime warranty BS. In my younger years i bought U joints at autozone with a lifetime warranty for $15. other places wanted $50 for some better name parts, but no warranty.

i thought it was a no brainer - but i learned my lesson. i'd replace 6 "lifetime" joints over the life of one good name joint. sure it never cost me more than $15, but swapping out a u joint isn't a job you want to do often. if your time or vehicle reliability is of no value, than go with the cheapie "lifetime" parts. otherwise do some research and make sure you are getting a quality part. 

warranties are a good thing, but it doesn't always mean you are buying a quality part.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I bought cheap tie rods fron Auto Zone _once_. After one wore out after a year. I no longer by the cheapest part. They are cheap because they are _cheap._. I hate to revist the same job so soon.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

moog i just did ball joints in my 96 f250 moog makes the best ball joints i have no problem with and i like them alot.


----------

